# Medical Testing In The North?



## BettyBlue (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone know of anywhere? All i can find is places down south.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 25, 2010)

What kind of medical testing?


----------



## chio (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you mean those places where you go and have drugs tested on you and get paid for it?

The place that springs to mind is Zeneca just outside Alderley Edge; they're always doing that sort of thing. Check the local papers, they're in most weeks.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 31, 2010)

there's one in leeds ... covance or summat... ew!


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, got the contact details for those two now, fingers crossed (until they chop them off of course )


----------



## Bingo (Mar 31, 2010)

Just make sure they sew em back on quickly or they might turn green and stop working. Zombie fingers.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you female? Because they normally only want men in case you're pregnant but don't know it yet.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 31, 2010)

There used to be an Astra Zeneca place in Notts, not sure if they still do testing there though.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 31, 2010)

I did a couple with ICON a few years back when I lived around Manchester.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Apr 3, 2010)

I did one at ICON too, when they were known as Medeval. They were very professional, and it was an interesting experience. I got injected with two different female fertility drugs and a placebo, over the course of a few weeks. I don't know which drug it was- the synthesised fertility drug or the 'organic' one, but one of them made me horny as f*ck!

There's a few companies listed here, including ICON-

http://www.hotfroguk.co.uk/Products/Paid-Medical-Trials


----------

